# Sperm freezing at GRI



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi!

We are at the top of the waiting list for ICSI at GRI but unfortunately DH has a very low sperm count 3-6 sperm each SA so now we start freezing next week at the royal and wondered if anyone had done this before and had any success as in BFP and how many samples you need for freezing when the count is so low. Thanks.

Xx


----------

